# CFRC Closed until Jan 12th Question



## horadricbacon (15 Dec 2014)

I recently received a job position. However, I was told I'd soon receive a call with a date for when I'll be sworn in.  I have not been called yet and now the recruiting centre will be closed until January 12th.

My BMQ starts January 25th.

Should I assume everything is good and my swearing date is between January 12th and my BMQ date? 

Thanks.


----------



## horadricbacon (15 Dec 2014)

I just received a message that I posted this in a inappropriate location. I was looking for a response by a CAF recruiter.  Where should I recreate this post?


----------



## ShadyBrah (15 Dec 2014)

Ask a CAF recruiter. 
http://army.ca/forums/index.php/board,135.0.html


----------



## DAA (15 Dec 2014)

HoradricBacon said:
			
		

> I recently received a job position. However, I was told I'd soon receive a call with a date for when I'll be sworn in.  I have not been called yet and now the recruiting centre will be closed until January 12th.
> 
> My BMQ starts January 25th.
> 
> Should I assume everything is good and my swearing date is between January 12th and my BMQ date?



If your BMQ starts on 26 Jan, then you will probably not be enrolled into the CF until the week prior (19-23 Jan), which is normal.  Once you accepted your formal offer of employment, they should have followed up with these details.

PS - they might be closed to the public but there will be staff working this week and starting again on 5 Jan, if not the week before.


----------



## horadricbacon (15 Dec 2014)

Thank you for the response.

I suppose it wouldn't hurt for me to attempt to call this week then.


----------



## DAA (15 Dec 2014)

HoradricBacon said:
			
		

> Thank you for the response.
> 
> I suppose it wouldn't hurt for me to attempt to call this week then.



Can't hurt but I wouldn't be overly concerned at this point.  Provided they have emailed you the details of the job offer and or you have "accepted" a formal job offer in writing or by email, the final details should reach you shortly.

Congrats again and good luck at BMQ!!!

PS - check with your fellow course mates and see when they are being enrolled.    ----->  http://army.ca/forums/threads/117077.0.html


----------



## ohhenry5150 (17 Dec 2014)

> Can't hurt but I wouldn't be overly concerned at this point.  Provided they have emailed you the details of the job offer and or you have "accepted" a formal job offer in writing or by email, the final details should reach you shortly.



DAA, this makes me a bit nervous. 
What if I just received a call with an offer rather than an email or in writing? 
I got a job offer last Monday and was told on the telephone that I would be swearing in on 21 January and leaving on 24 January to start in QC on the 26th...
Should I be concerned that I only received that telephone call, not an offer in writing or via email? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## KerryBlue (17 Dec 2014)

No, if they made the offer over then phone with the specific dates for everything you should not worry. When they made my first offer they gave me all the details over the phone, and then said that everything he said on the phone he would email me. So I would be willing to be you will very shorty be receiving at some point before you swear in.


----------



## DAA (17 Dec 2014)

ohhenry5150 said:
			
		

> DAA, this makes me a bit nervous.
> What if I just received a call with an offer rather than an email or in writing?
> I got a job offer last Monday and was told on the telephone that I would be swearing in on 21 January and leaving on 24 January to start in QC on the 26th...
> Should I be concerned that I only received that telephone call, not an offer in writing or via email?



Don't worry about getting the offer in writing or by email.  This is used more for internal paperwork and is not a critical issue.  If you haven't received any further correspondence from your CFRC since receiving and accepting an offer by phone, try to email or call your file manager to see if they can send you the package.  Other than that, you should have these details at least 2 weeks prior to your scheduled swearing in date.

Good luck at BMQ!!!


----------



## ohhenry5150 (17 Dec 2014)

Thanks guys, that makes me feel a ton better!!
Happy holidays!


----------



## horadricbacon (17 Dec 2014)

ohhenry5150 said:
			
		

> Thanks guys, that makes me feel a ton better!!
> Happy holidays!



Thanks for sharing your experience. I had the same doubts but I ended up emailing my file manager.  Looks like each CFRC does things differently sometimes.  I'm being processed by the Hamilton Recruitment Centre too, so seeing your post helped.


----------



## durhamcadet1 (1 Jan 2015)

Would anyone know if the Toronto recruiting center would be accepting mail before Jan 11th 2015. I tried to send an Express Post envelope with a medical follow up letter during the week of Dec 15th but it was returned to sender with the message "office closed until Jan11th".
Would there be anyone working there to process regular mail, or is the office empty until the 11th?


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (2 Jan 2015)

Would it not stand to reason that if the letter was returned stating they weren't going to be there until Jan 12 they actually meant it and weren't trying to assess how persistent you are?


----------



## durhamcadet1 (2 Jan 2015)

DAA said:
			
		

> PS - they might be closed to the public but there will be staff working this week and starting again on 5 Jan, if not the week before.



 I thought that my question was reasonable given DAA's previous comment. Thanks for your feedback anyhow.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (2 Jan 2015)

Big part of being in the military is following direction. They clearly spelled that direction out to you.


----------



## Franko (2 Jan 2015)

Perhaps they are trying to get caught up on staffing of applications and require the time.

You were given dates, I suggest you adhere to them. They were given out for a reason.

Regards


----------



## DAA (5 Jan 2015)

durhamcadet1 said:
			
		

> Would anyone know if the Toronto recruiting center would be accepting mail before Jan 11th 2015. I tried to send an Express Post envelope with a medical follow up letter during the week of Dec 15th but it was returned to sender with the message "office closed until Jan11th".
> Would there be anyone working there to process regular mail, or is the office empty until the 11th?



There are staff working but they probably have the doors locked and someone forgot all about receiving incoming "mail"........     :facepalm:


----------

